# Help with new Fire



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

I got the Fire for Christmas. Turned it on and it worked fine and it loaded info from my kindles. Played around with it about ten minutes then plugged it in for a charge. I came back a few hours later and the power light was still orange and only thing on the screen were the words kindle fire. Pushed the power button and nothing happened. Have done a hard reset and when I pushed the start button it is now green but still showing the words Kindle Fire on it. I can't get to any other screens. Anyone else had this problem or have any suggestions. Thought I would check here before tackling Customer Service. Thanks.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks I think I will take your advice!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Just to make sure. A hard reset means you held power button in for about 30 seconds?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd expect that it was updating.  But if it takes more than a few seconds it probably would be a good idea to turn it off and reboot.  I've found that holding 5 - 6 seconds lets me turn it off.  I let it set for maybe 10 seconds and then push the button again to turn it on.  That's usually sufficient to clear out any stray elecrons that are causing problems.


----------

